# My Betta won't move away from the heater



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

I am a new Betta owner. I have a two gallon tank, some plants;gravel, and one of those flat mini heaters. The tank is 77 degrees. I bought him yesterday and today was the day I bought the heater. I stuck the heater on the side of the tank and the little guy is just hanging around the top of the heater. I thought once the water got warmer he was supposed to show more life?? Will he eventually move around, or is this going to be his main spot?

Haha, and of course as I'm about to post this he comes swimming over to my side of the tank. Oy. :roll:


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Sometimes it takes them a while to get comfortable with their surroundings. I have one guy that I got on Thursday night and he still hides from me, hangs around the heater, and gets REALLY scared of the cats when they get near the tank. Sounds like you are doing everything right! He just needs an adjustment period. Also, he might be so in love with his heater after being in a small cold cup that he can't leave it alone 

Welcome and keep us posted!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I agree with what Kuklachica said.


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

Would him not eating be because he needs to get adjusted? I bought pellets and I know that Betta's have been known to be picky eaters. Should I just wait it out or get a different type of food?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Just wait it out. They won't eat until they're comfortable, which can take a couple days. I had one finally eat a week after I bought him and now he's a piggy.lol


----------

